# snoway controller fuse



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

i have a snoway 24d series plow. i have a powerwire going from the controller to the battery with a 30 amp fuse in line that keeps blowing out. no cuts in the line, all connections are clean. does anyone know wat size that fuse should be? also sometimes when my plow is down it wll not raise or go left or right untill it is shaken or i try to raise it while driving with it on the ground. i think this is due to a ground issue but my connections are clean at the plow motor, the harness and the battery. does the plow have to be grounded to the truck in some way other than the motor to the battery? every once in a while when im trying to raise it i get a spark at the pin connection point for the a frame and truck mount.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I'd guess you have a problem in the control box. and I would check my ground, make sure they are clean and attached directly to the battery. The spark is a sign of a poor ground between the motor and the battery so the 12 volts are looking for a ground path.

The controller has a ground, it is a black wire. It is worth while to run it though the firewall and ground it to the battery as well.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I run a 30 amp fuse in mine
sounds like you have a bad ground like Basher said


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

well i can tell you this, i know when the fuse is about to blow because if i press up on the controller it will send the plow either right or left and if i press left or right it will go up and then BAM the fuse is gone. would the fuse being blown be due to a bad ground? the ground on the controller is ran to the truck harness i believe. i will relocate it to the batttery. my down pressure has never worked either, when the dp is on the plow goes up, so u have up pressure lol. never bothered me because i just dont use downpressure


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

*ground wires*

i found the 2 big 8g ground wires running from the plowside harness to the plow were detached right by the motor mount. one of them went to the ground on the motor but the other one was connected to a smaller black wire that went over to the down pressure. Why would that big 8g ground wire be reduced to a 12g wire. is one of the down pressure wires suppose to be connected to a ground.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes but they should be grounded to the pump as well.


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

*grounded*

ok, everything is grounded, the plow works fine, no more blowing fuses. i have a couple more questions tho. what does the hydra force do that is mounted on the DP block ? i unplugged it and the plow operated fine. i plugged it back in and the plow operates fine. Like i said in previous posts, when i put the DP switch on the plow goes up instead of down. does the hydraforce have anything to do with the DP?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

It has everything to do with your down pressure. If your plow lifts when you turn on the down pressure then you probably have a bad down pressure coil or valve. 

Do you have the hydraulic jack option? It would be a toggle switch on the side of the pump cover with tan, yellow and blue wires running to it. If so it could be improperly wired or in the wrong position.


----------

